# Η ενιαία τιμή του βιβλίου και η χωριστή τιμή των εργαζόμενων



## SMED (Feb 3, 2014)

Η ενιαία τιμή του βιβλίου και η χωριστή τιμή των εργαζόμενων​
Πολλά ακούγονται τον τελευταίο καιρό για τις προσπάθειες του «χώρου του βιβλίου» να αντιταχθεί στην επαπειλούμενη κατάργηση της ενιαίας τιμής του βιβλίου (ΕΤΒ), η οποία εντάσσεται στα σχέδια του Υπουργείου Ανάπτυξης, του Ο.Ο.Σ.Α., της τρόικας και λοιπών ξένων και εγχώριων δαιμονίων με σκοπό την άρση των περιορισμών σε διάφορα προϊόντα και επαγγέλματα. Ο «χώρος του βιβλίου» αποτελείται εν προκειμένω από ενώσεις και συνδέσμους εκδοτών, βιβλιοπωλών και επιχειρηματιών, με τη συνδρομή διανοούμενων και πολιτικών φορέων, που ενίστανται σθεναρά για την επιβολή της νέας νομοθεσίας, Παραθέτουν τα πολλαπλά προβλήματα και τις στρεβλώσεις που θα προκαλέσει στην αγορά μια απελευθέρωση των τιμών: πώληση βιβλίων από αλυσίδες καταστημάτων, με συνέπεια το κλείσιμο πολλών μικρών συνοικιακών και περιφερειακών βιβλιοπωλείων, μακροπρόθεσμα αύξηση της ονομαστικής τιμής του βιβλίου, στροφή της εκδοτικής παραγωγής μόνο στα ευπώλητα. Το βιβλίο ως πολιτιστικό αγαθό θα πρέπει να προστατευτεί, και οι ενώσεις επιχειρηματιών προτάσσουν τα στήθη τους και αντιμάχονται τον εκμαυλισμό της βιβλιοπαραγωγής και το πλήγμα που θα δεχτεί η διανόηση στην Ελλάδα. Μέσα σε όλη αυτή την προσπάθεια υπέρ βωμών και εστιών και την πρόσκληση σύσσωμου του χώρου του βιβλίου να υπερασπιστεί την «ιερότητα» του βιβλίου, υπάρχουν κάποια πράγματα που συστηματικά αποσιωπούνται.

Για να παραχθεί το «υψηλό» προϊόν που ονομάζεται γενικά και αόριστα «βιβλίο», απαιτούνται διαδικασίες παραγωγής στις οποίες συμμετέχουν με την εργασία τους, πνευματικά και χειρωνακτικά, πολλοί άνθρωποι: συγγραφείς, μεταφραστές, επιμελητές-διορθωτές, γραφίστες, σελιδοποιοί, τυπογράφοι, βιβλιοδέτες, υπάλληλοι των εκδοτικών οίκων και των βιβλιοπωλείων. Οι εργαζόμενοι αυτοί στενάζουν τα τελευταία χρόνια λόγω των συνεχών μειώσεων μισθών και αμοιβών, σε συνδυασμό με τη δραστική περιστολή των εργασιακών δικαιωμάτων τους: π.χ. καθεστώς αυτασφάλισης, με δυσβάσταχτους όρους, για τους εξωτερικούς και πλέον πολλούς εσωτερικούς εργαζόμενους –με αποτέλεσμα τη μετακύλιση των εργοδοτικών υποχρεώσεων στους εργαζόμενους–, αναγκαστική μείωση μισθών και αμοιβών, εκδικητικές απολύσεις εργαζόμενων που διεκδικούν τα δικαιώματά τους κ.ά. Οι εργοδοτικές ενώσεις που μάχονται για το βιβλίο ως πολιτιστικό αγαθό είναι προφανές ότι δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα να το αντιμετωπίζουν ως εμπόρευμα κατά τη διαδικασία παραγωγής του και να προσπαθούν να μειώσουν στο ελάχιστο τις «παραγωγικές δαπάνες» του. Τρανό παράδειγμα: η κυνική και τραγελαφικά αυτοαναιρούμενη απάντηση της Ένωσης Ελληνικού Βιβλίου, σταυροφόρου της αναγκαιότητας της ΕΤΒ, στη δημοσιοποίηση από τον ΣΜΕΔ κατώτατων αποδεκτών αμοιβών για τη δουλειά μας. Εάν οι εκδότες κόπτονται τόσο για την ποιότητα του βιβλίου και νοιάζονται για τον πολιτισμό και την εκπαίδευση, γιατί οι αμοιβές των μεταφραστών και των επιμελητών-διορθωτών βιβλίων έχουν μειωθεί περίπου στο μισό τα τελευταία χρόνια; Πώς προωθούμε την ποιότητα ενός αγαθού όταν δίνουμε πλέον ψίχουλα σε όσους εργάζονται γι’ αυτό; Η «μεγάλη μάχη ενάντια στην κυβέρνηση και ορισμένους φιλελεύθερους και νεοφιλελεύθερους κύκλους», σύμφωνα με έναν μεγάλο εκδότη της χώρας και ένθερμο θιασώτη της ΕΤΒ, μπορεί μεν να συνεχίζεται, αλλά οι εργαζόμενοι δεν φαίνεται να έχουν κανένα λόγο στη διεξαγωγή των εχθροπραξιών, ούτε και κανένα συμφέρον από αυτή...

Όσον αφορά τα συνοικιακά και επαρχιακά βιβλιοπωλεία, η καταστροφή τους, που ομολογουμένως φαίνεται ότι ολοκληρώνεται με τα σχέδια για την κατάργηση της ΕΤΒ, βρίσκεται εδώ και πολλά χρόνια σε εξέλιξη. Οι τάσεις συγκεντροποίησης κεφαλαίου στις επιχειρήσεις του κλάδου υπάρχουν από παλιά, όπως υπήρχε, υπάρχει και θα υπάρχει η ακαταμάχητη, καθότι αντικειμενική, τάση των εκδοτών να ρίχνουν στα τάρταρα τη χιλιοτραγουδισμένη «ποιότητα του βιβλίου», να θυσιάζουν τα «πνευματικά στέκια» στο μανιώδες κυνήγι των ευπώλητων και να κατακλύζουν τους φιλόξενους πάγκους βιβλιοπωλείων, πολυκαταστημάτων και σουπερμάρκετ με σκουπίδια. Το παραδέχτηκαν άλλωστε και οι ίδιοι σε πρόσφατη εκδήλωσή τους: «Με την κατάργηση της ΕΤΒ, θα μας συμφέρει να βγάζουμε μόνο μπεστ-σέλερ, για να αντέξουμε τον ανταγωνισμό και τις πιέσεις των υπερκαταστημάτων». Η «ποιότητα» προφανώς ήταν καλή μόνο τους καιρούς των παχιών αγελάδων, όταν ακόμα το κράτος, μέσω της ΕΤΒ, και λειτουργώντας σαν ενιαίο κόμμα των εργοδοτών, δεν τους άφηνε να αλληλοφαγωθούν πλήρως, φροντίζοντας σε έναν βαθμό για το μακροπρόθεσμο συμφέρον τους και προστατεύοντάς τους από… τον εαυτό τους. Στο εξής, το κέλευσμα των θεσμών είναι σαφές: το μεγάλο ψάρι τρώει το μικρό. Όμως ακόμα και οι νυν μεγαλοεκδότες και μεγαλοβιβλιοπώλες είναι μικρά ψάρια μπροστά στα πολυκαταστήματα, στις διεθνείς αλυσίδες και στους διαδικτυακούς κολοσσούς. 

Και να πώς ολοκληρώνεται ο κύκλος της καπιταλιστικής κρίσης: πριν τη σχεδιαζόμενη καταστροφή των μικρών ή μεγαλύτερων καταστημάτων και εταιρειών του κλάδου, πρέπει να προηγηθεί η καταστροφή των εσωτερικών εργαζομένων, των εξωτερικών «συνεργατών» και όλων των άλλων που συμμετέχουν στη διαδικασία παραγωγής – ατελιέ, τυπογραφείων, βιβλιοδετείων, ως επί το πλείστον μικρών μονάδων παραγωγής (με τους μεγαλοεκδότες, παρεμπιπτόντως, να απευθύνονται εδώ και χρόνια σε άλλες χώρες, με «φτηνό εργατικό δυναμικό», για την εκτύπωση των βιβλίων τους ή, εν μέσω κρίσης, να δημιουργούν Α.Ε. στο εξωτερικό…). Πριν η καπιταλιστική κρίση πλήξει τον «κόσμο του εμπορίου», πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να πλήξει τον κόσμο της παραγωγής, και ο «κόσμος του εμπορίου» πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να κάνει τα πάντα για να πληγεί πρωτίστως, και αποκλειστικά ει δυνατόν, ο κόσμος της παραγωγής. Πριν λοιπόν ταυτιστούμε κι εμείς με όσους αγωνίζονται κατά της κατάργησης της ΕΤΒ, ας θυμίσουμε ότι προηγείται, τώρα και πάντα, ο αγώνας ενάντια στην κατάργηση των δικαιωμάτων που αξίζουν και απαιτούν οι αφανείς συντελεστές της παραγωγής του βιβλίου: οι πολύ πραγματικοί εργαζόμενοι, με τις πολύ πραγματικές ανάγκες, σε αυτό τον μυθικό «χώρο του βιβλίου».


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2014)

Έχω μια απορία: τι σημαίνει θα στραφούν οι εκδότες στα μπεστ-σέλλερ; Τώρα δηλαδή δεν τους ενδιαφέρουν οι πωλήσεις; Επιπλέον, δεν είναι ελεύθερος ο αναγνώστης να αγοράζει όποιο βιβλίο θέλει; Πρέπει ντε και καλά να του προσφέρουμε μόνο "ποιοτικά" για να τον αναγκάσουμε να διαβάζει "ποιοτικά";


----------



## rogne (Feb 3, 2014)

SBE said:


> Έχω μια απορία: τι σημαίνει θα στραφούν οι εκδότες στα μπεστ-σέλλερ; Τώρα δηλαδή δεν τους ενδιαφέρουν οι πωλήσεις; Επιπλέον, δεν είναι ελεύθερος ο αναγνώστης να αγοράζει όποιο βιβλίο θέλει; Πρέπει ντε και καλά να του προσφέρουμε μόνο "ποιοτικά" για να τον αναγκάσουμε να διαβάζει "ποιοτικά";



Επειδή το έχω ακούσει ζωντανά αυτό το επιχείρημα των εκδοτών, μπορώ να στο συνοψίσω (χωρίς σχολιασμό). 

Χωρίς ΕΤΒ, τα μεγάλα βιβλιοπωλεία-πολυκαταστήματα (ΜΒ-Π ), που μπορούν να πάρουν το σχετικό ρίσκο, θα είναι σε θέση να κάνουν όση έκπτωση θέλουν επί της λιανικής τιμής των νέων τίτλων. Με το αζημίωτο φυσικά: απαιτώντας τεράστιες εκπτώσεις απ' τους εκδότες, επί ποινή αποκλεισμού απ' τους πάγκους τους. Μιας και με το δέλεαρ των μεγάλων εκπτώσεων οι καταναλωτές δεν θα μπορούν ν' αποφύγουν τα ΜΒ-Π, οι εκδότες δεν θα μπορούν ν' αντισταθούν στις απαιτήσεις τους, αν θέλουν να επιβιώσουν. Οπότε θ' αναγκαστούν να τις κάνουν αυτές τις τεράστιες εκπτώσεις στα ΜΒ-Π και, προσπαθώντας να μειώσουν τη χασούρα τους απ' αυτές, θα επικεντρωθούν στην αύξηση του όγκου των πωλήσεων, δηλαδή στα μπεστ-σέλερ. Αυτή η καταναγκαστική συνθήκη υποτίθεται ότι δεν υπάρχει τώρα, καθώς με την ΕΤΒ η έκπτωση στη λιανική τιμή των νέων τίτλων (διετίας) είναι στάνταρ: έως 10%. Οπότε ας πούμε χονδρικά ότι με το σημερινό καθεστώς τα μπεστ-σέλερ είναι υποκειμενική επιλογή των εκδοτών, ενώ με το νέο θα είναι "αντικειμενική επιλογή της αγοράς".

Έχει και συνέχεια ο συλλογισμός, που λέει γιατί εν τέλει οι λιανικές τιμές δεν πρόκειται να πέσουν, αλλά ας τον αφήσουμε προς το παρόν σε αυτό το σημείο, μιας και ρώτησες περί "ποιότητας" και μπεστ-σέλερ.


----------



## sarant (Feb 3, 2014)

Αυτό που λέει ο Rogne (ότι τα ΜΒ-Π θα απαιτούν τεράστιες εκπτώσεις) δεν είναι κινδυνολογία. Ήδη και τώρα κάποια από αυτά έχουν επιβάλει έκπτωση 50% (αντί του συνήθους 40%), χώρια που πληρώνουν όποτε θέλουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 3, 2014)

Εξηγήστε μου ένα πράγμα που είναι ειλικρινής απορία μου. Αφού η σχέση εκδοτών-βιβλιοπωλείων είναι αλληλοεξαρτούμενη, πώς καταφέρνουν οι δεύτεροι και επιβάλλουν τους όρους τους στους πρώτους; Θέλω να πω, αν οι βιβλιοπώλες δεν έχουν βιβλία, προφανώς δεν μπορούν να επιζήσουν, έτσι; Γιατί δεν συνεννοούνται οι εκδότες να μην δέχονται εκπτώσεις; Και τι θα πει "εκπτώσεις", δηλαδή; Γιατί είναι δεδομένη η έκπτωση; Στην τελική, οι εκδότες έχουν σήμερα πλεονέκτημα γιατί μπορούν να πουλήσουν και online από μόνοι τους. Οι βιβλιοπώλες δεν έχουν εναλλακτική.


----------



## rogne (Feb 3, 2014)

sarant said:


> Αυτό που λέει ο Rogne (ότι τα ΜΒ-Π θα απαιτούν τεράστιες εκπτώσεις) δεν είναι κινδυνολογία. Ήδη και τώρα κάποια από αυτά έχουν επιβάλει έκπτωση 50% (αντί του συνήθους 40%), χώρια που πληρώνουν όποτε θέλουν.



Έτσι είναι, μόνο που αυτή η διαπίστωση (όπως και πολλές άλλες) της ισχύουσας κατάστασης δεν δένει και πολύ καλά με το επιχείρημα των εκδοτών. Δεν δίνει δηλαδή απάντηση στο ερώτημα "τι θ' αλλάξει χωρίς ΕΤΒ;", εκτός βέβαια αν η απάντηση είναι "τίποτα στην ουσία, απλώς ό,τι γίνεται και τώρα θα γίνεται μάλλον περισσότερο".


----------



## rogne (Feb 3, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Εξηγήστε μου ένα πράγμα που είναι ειλικρινής απορία μου. Αφού η σχέση εκδοτών-βιβλιοπωλείων είναι αλληλοεξαρτούμενη, πώς καταφέρνουν οι δεύτεροι και επιβάλλουν τους όρους τους στους πρώτους; Θέλω να πω, αν οι βιβλιοπώλες δεν έχουν βιβλία, προφανώς δεν μπορούν να επιζήσουν, έτσι; Γιατί δεν συνεννοούνται οι εκδότες να μην δέχονται εκπτώσεις; Και τι θα πει "εκπτώσεις", δηλαδή; Γιατί είναι δεδομένη η έκπτωση; Στην τελική, οι εκδότες έχουν σήμερα πλεονέκτημα γιατί μπορούν να πουλήσουν και online από μόνοι τους. Οι βιβλιοπώλες δεν έχουν εναλλακτική.



Λογικές παρατηρήσεις. Μια πολύ σύντομη απάντηση στα "γιατί" σου είναι ότι οι ίδιοι οι εκδότες (κάποιοι, τέλος πάντων, και οι άλλοι ακολούθησαν) καθιέρωσαν τις "εκπτώσεις", ακόμα και την πληρωμή τους σε ένα αόριστο μέλλον, με αντάλλαγμα να γεμίσουν οι πάγκοι των βιβλιοπωλείων με τους "δικούς τους" τίτλους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2014)

rogne said:


> Μια πολύ σύντομη απάντηση στα "γιατί" σου είναι ότι οι ίδιοι οι εκδότες (κάποιοι, τέλος πάντων, και οι άλλοι ακολούθησαν) καθιέρωσαν τις "εκπτώσεις", ακόμα και την πληρωμή τους σε ένα αόριστο μέλλον, με αντάλλαγμα να γεμίσουν οι πάγκοι των βιβλιοπωλείων με τους "δικούς τους" τίτλους.


Πολύ σωστά. Και τώρα, αυτή η τάση της αγοράς, την οποία οι μεγάλοι εκδότες πυροδότησαν και μπορούσαν να ελέγχουν την εποχή των εύκολων πιστώσεων και των επιχορηγήσεων με τις οποίες χρηματοδοτούσαν τις κινήσεις τους, θα οδηγήσει και στη δική τους εξαφάνιση και τελικά την αντικατάστασή τους από κάποιο άλλο μοντέλο, που δεν το ξέρουμε, που δεν το έχουμε δει πουθενά και που είναι πολύ δύσκολο να αποκαλυφτεί χωρίς να συνυπολογίζονται και οι εξελίξεις του ψηφιακού κόσμου. Υπό την πίεση δε των δρακόντειων νόμων περί άμεσης καταβολής του ΦΠΑ πιστεύω ότι οι εξελίξεις θα είναι ταχύτατες καθώς καμία εκδοτική επιχείρηση (και όχι μόνο, γενικότερο φαινόμενο εκτιμώ ότι θα είναι αυτό στην αγορά) δεν θα μπορεί να χρηματοδοτεί εξ ιδίων την τοποθέτηση πολλών τίτλων/προϊόντων με μακροχρόνια παροχή πίστωσης. Το πού θα οδηγήσουν αυτές οι ραγδαίες εξελίξεις δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω, αλλά υποθέτω αρχικά σε κλεισίματα, εξαγορές, ραγδαία μείωση του εκδοτικού αντικειμένου, συγκεντροποιήσεις :) και αναζήτηση νέων, μικρών επιχειρηματικών χώρων για να δραστηριοποιηθούν πια νέοι, μικροί εκδότες με εξειδικευμένο κοινό σαν οιονεί μπουτίκ βιβλίων.

Α, ναι. Το ξέρω ότι όπου χορεύουν οι ελέφαντες πατάνε τα βατράχια. Γι' αυτό προσπαθώ να καβατζάρω κανά βραχάκι να κρυφτώ την ώρα που θα χρειαστεί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 3, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ, δεν γνώριζα το ιστορικό.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2014)

Από άρθρο του Θανάση Γεωργακόπουλου στην Καθημερινή:
http://www.kathimerini.gr/753768/op...-amazon-to-internet-kai-h-eniaia-timh-vivlioy

[...] Κι εγώ συμφωνώ πως η κατάργηση της ενιαίας τιμής του βιβλίου σήμερα στην Ελλάδα θα ήταν λάθος.

Ωστόσο, παρακολουθώντας τον διάλογο, κάτι δεν μου μοιάζει πολύ σωστό. Είναι λίγο σαν να έρχεται καταπάνω μας ο γιγάντιος αστεροειδής και εμείς να κουβεντιάζουμε για τον έλεγχο της υπογεννητικότητας. Είναι σημαντικό το θέμα της υπογεννητικότητας. Αλλά για ρίξτε μια ματιά προς τα πάνω.

[...]

Γιατί ο αστεροειδής που πέφτει δεν είναι το Amazon· είναι το Ιντερνετ. Τα «βιβλία» δεν είναι μόνο αντικείμενα: Στην ουσία τους είναι μεγάλα κείμενα από λέξεις, οπότε το μεγαλύτερο ερώτημα δεν είναι «τι θα απογίνουν τα βιβλία στην εποχή του Amazon», αλλά «τι θα απογίνουν οι λέξεις στην εποχή του Ιντερνετ».

«Ο,τι μπορεί να αντιγραφεί στο Ιντερνετ, αντιγράφεται», είπε ο συνιδρυτής του Wired, Κέβιν Κέλι, σε συνέντευξη πρόσφατα. «Ετσι δημιουργείται μια οικονομία που βασίζεται σε πράγματα άλλα, επειδή τα αντίγραφα είναι τόσο άφθονα που δεν έχουν αξία. Δεν αξίζουν τίποτα, οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να τα προστατεύεις».

Το τι σημαίνει αυτό για τον τρόπο –και το περιεχόμενο– που θα διαβάζουμε το 2030, δεν το ξέρω. Το σίγουρο είναι πως τότε η «ενιαία τιμή του βιβλίου» θα είναι μια γραφική ανάμνηση.


----------



## rogne (Feb 16, 2014)

Νομίζω θα συμφωνούσα περισσότερο μαζί του αν έμενε στην παράμετρο Άμαζον. Έτσι όμως που γενικεύει για το ίντερνετ και την τεχνολογία, μοιάζει να ρέπει κι αυτός σε έναν αρκετά γνώριμο και αρκετά προβληματικό φετιχισμό (του ίντερνετ και της τεχνολογίας). Άσε που δεν είμαστε στο 1980-1990, για να προβλέπουμε αφελώς την εξαφάνιση του τυπωμένου βιβλίου μετά από 40-50 χρόνια. Στο 2014 είμαστε, και οι προβλέψεις του έχουν ορίζοντα δεκαπενταετίας. Μεθαύριο, σα να λέμε.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2014)

Έβαλα αυτήν εδώ (τη συνέντευξη του Κέβιν Κέλι του Wired) στο Kindle για να τη διαβάσω, και θα πω μετά τι είχα στο νου μου όταν έκανα την ανάρτηση για το άρθρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2014)

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ γι' αυτό το άρθρο, Νίκελ.


----------



## Earion (Feb 17, 2014)

Να το πω αλλιώς, προτού καν διαβάσω το άρθρο: στην εποχή του Διαδικτύου δεν υπάρχουν βιβλία, υπάρχουν κείμενα. Ο κίνδυνος είναι μήπως έρθει κάποιος και με την ανώτερη τεχνολογία του (λέγε με Γούγλη) σφετεριστεί τα κείμενα.


----------



## rogne (Feb 17, 2014)

Διαβάζοντας και τον Κέλι, δεν βλέπω ν' αλλάζω γνώμη: το ότι όλα αντιγράφονται πλέον, δεν σημαίνει και ότι όλα γίνονται το ίδιο, ακριβώς γιατί (όπως λέει με διαφορετικούς όρους και ο Κέλι) υπάρχει μεν η ουσία αλλά υπάρχουν και τα πολύ διαφορετικά κατηγορήματά της, και από μόνη της η ουσία (η αντιγραψιμότητα) δεν λέει τίποτα. Στην περίπτωσή μας, κείμενο και βιβλίο δεν είναι το ίδιο γιατί το βιβλίο έχει ιδιότητες που δεν έχει το κείμενο (χωρίς να εξετάζουμε αν τις θεωρούμε σημαντικές ή δευτερεύουσες). Και, ακόμα περισσότερο στο προκείμενο, "το βιβλίο" δεν θίγεται ούτε από την ψηφιοποίηση ούτε από την αντιγραψιμότητα, αλλά από συγκεκριμένα, εντελώς αναλογικά μοντέλα - οργανωτικά, οικονομικά, πολιτισμικά, κοινωνικά. Ένα τέτοιο είναι (συμβολικά) η Άμαζον. Άλλα τέτοια είναι ο εκάστοτε εκδοτικός κλάδος ή η εκάστοτε βιβλιαγορά, η πολιτιστική πολιτική, τα ήθη και τα έθιμα, η οικονομική κρίση και η διαχείρισή της, και πάει λέγοντας. Χρειάζονται πάρα πολλά άλματα και άλλες τόσες παραλείψεις για να κάνουμε συλλογισμούς του τύπου "το ίντερνετ ρίχνει το βιβλίο στο χρονοντούλαπο της ιστορίας, άρα τι μας κόφτει η ενιαία τιμή του βιβλίου;". Εκτός βέβαια αν είναι κανείς πεπεισμένος (αλά Χόλιγουντ) ότι πέφτει ο ουρανός γιγάντιος αστεροειδής στο κεφάλι του, οπότε πάσο.


----------



## kikikoko (Feb 18, 2014)

"Γιατί ο αστεροειδής που πέφτει δεν είναι το Amazon· είναι το Ιντερνετ. Τα «βιβλία» δεν είναι μόνο αντικείμενα: Στην ουσία τους είναι μεγάλα κείμενα από λέξεις, οπότε το μεγαλύτερο ερώτημα δεν είναι «τι θα απογίνουν τα βιβλία στην εποχή του Amazon», αλλά «τι θα απογίνουν οι λέξεις στην εποχή του Ιντερνετ»." Πολύ μεγάλη κουβέντα nickel και αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι η επίδραση αυτού του φαινομένου στις νεότερες γενιές...


----------



## Costas (Feb 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> «Ο,τι μπορεί να αντιγραφεί στο Ιντερνετ, αντιγράφεται», είπε ο συνιδρυτής του Wired, Κέβιν Κέλι, σε συνέντευξη πρόσφατα. «Ετσι δημιουργείται μια οικονομία που βασίζεται σε πράγματα άλλα, επειδή τα αντίγραφα είναι τόσο άφθονα που δεν έχουν αξία. Δεν αξίζουν τίποτα, οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να τα προστατεύεις».


Λίγο άσχετο: αμάν και πότε να μπορούν να αντιγραφούν μαζικά και οι πίνακες των μεγάλων ζωγράφων με εκτυπωτές 3D (ή μήπως συμβαίνει κιόλας;), να πάθει απομείωση και το κεφάλαιο των δισεκατομμυριούχων συλλεκτών τέχνης. Ααχ!


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2014)

Καταθέτω εδώ την αφίσα, όχι μόνο σαν αναγγελία αλλά και σαν μνημείο υπερβολής: «Εξοντώνουν το ελληνικό βιβλίο. Καταστρέφουν τη γλώσσα και τον πολιτισμό μας». Για μια στιγμή νόμισα ότι υπήρχε πάλι δάκτυλος Κίσιντζερ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Εδώ μερικά από όσα ειπώθηκαν χτες στην εκδήλωση για την ενιαία τιμή βιβλίου.
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231304162


----------



## rogne (Mar 18, 2014)

Τι συμφωνήθηκε για τη "λίστα" του ΟΟΣΑ μεταξύ τρόικας-κυβέρνησης



> *Βιβλία*
> 
> Στα βιβλία γίνεται διαχωρισμός μεταξύ των λογοτεχνικών και των λοιπών εκδόσεων. Με βάση τη νέα ρύθμιση καταργείται η ενιαία τιμή και απελευθερώνεται το ποσοστό των εκπτώσεων για όλα τα μη λογοτεχνικά βιβλία, ενώ παραμένει αποκλειστικά για τα λογοτεχνικά η υποχρέωση που προβλέπει μέγιστη έκπτωση 10%, μόνο όμως για την πρώτη έκδοση αντί δύο χρόνων που είναι σήμερα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2014)

Θα πρέπει τώρα να βάλω κάτω τα μαθηματικά της υπόθεσης, να δω αν πραγματικά απειλούνται τα μικρά βιβλιοπωλεία, η γλώσσα μας και τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα. 

Πριν από μερικές εβδομάδες έκανα μια μεγάλη απόσταση σε νυχτερινό λεωφορείο: μοναδικός ασπρομάλλης σε ένα λεωφορείο γεμάτο νέους. Οι περισσότεροι ήταν μόνοι τους, όχι σε παρέες. Ήμουν ο μοναδικός που διάβαζε στη διάρκεια της μακράς και ανιαρής διαδρομής. Οι υπόλοιποι επιβάτες κάθονταν με το βλέμμα απλανές, καρφωμένο στο κενό. Ούτε ένας, ούτε μία, δεν έβγαλε το σμαρτόφωνο να διαβάσουν κάτι, να γεμίσουν την ώρα τους και το μυαλό τους.

Τα βιβλία και η γλώσσα μας δεν επηρεάζονται ουσιαστικά από την ενιαία ή μη τιμή βιβλίου. Απειλούνται κυρίως επειδή στο σπίτι και στο σχολείο δεν καλλιεργείται η αγάπη για το διάβασμα και την ελεύθερη, κριτική σκέψη. Δευτερευόντως, είναι απαραίτητο το εμπορικό κομμάτι να ανακαλύψει τη θέση του στον κόσμο των νέων τεχνολογιών.

Ο κοπετός που κατατέθηκε εδώ ήταν εστιασμένος στο ζήτημα της ενιαίας τιμής και δεν άγγιξε (απ' όσο διαβάζω) τα ουσιαστικά ζητήματα που θα έπρεπε να αγγίξουν μια σύναξη εκδοτών, συγγραφέων και πολιτικών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2014)

Εμένα θα με ενδιέφερε, επίσης, αν υπάρχει κάποια μελέτη, κάποια έρευνα, κάποια σύγκριση τελοσπάντων με όσα χρήσιμα και ωφέλιμα συνέβησαν (ή όσα δεν συνέβησαν) στο ελληνικό βιβλίο μετά την εισαγωγή της ενιαίας τιμής, το 1997.

Ακόμη, για να είμαι ειλικρινής, μου φαίνεται αστείο να εντάσσεται σε οποιοδήποτε σύστημα προστασίας η ελληνική λογοτεχνία, έτσι γενικά, χωρίς προσδιορισμένο αντικείμενο, και όχι π.χ. το ελληνικό δοκίμιο.

Φυσικά, σε ακόμη πιο απόμακρο επίπεδο συζήτησης, όλα αυτά ίσως δεν έχουν σημασία, επειδή οι εκδότες απλώς θα ανεβάσουν τις αρχικές τιμές και θα ποντάρουν στο ότι οι μεταπωλητές δεν θα βγάλουν τα βιβλία στο ράφι με υπερβολικές εκπτώσεις για να μην αποξενώσουν τους πιθανούς αγοραστές τους. («70% έκπτωση; Ποιος ξέρει τι βλακεία βιβλίο θα είναι κι αυτό. Λίγο ακόμη και θα μας πληρώνουν για να το διαβάσουμε...»)


----------



## sarant (Mar 19, 2014)

Εγώ πάντως περισσότερα βιβλία έβγαλα μετά το 1997 παρά πριν :)

Η εξαίρεση νομίζω πως αφορά τη λογοτεχνία γενικά, όχι μόνο την ελληνική -αλλά δεν παύει να είναι αστεία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2014)

sarant said:


> Η εξαίρεση νομίζω πως αφορά τη λογοτεχνία γενικά, όχι μόνο την ελληνική -αλλά δεν παύει να είναι αστεία.


Ναι, τώρα ακούω στο ραδιόφωνο, όλα τα λογοτεχνικά, για την πρώτη τους έκδοση μόνο.

Κι εγώ έβγαλα λιγότερα (πρωτότυπα) μετά το 97, οπότε...τι; :)


----------



## rogne (Mar 19, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εμένα θα με ενδιέφερε, επίσης, αν υπάρχει κάποια μελέτη, κάποια έρευνα, κάποια σύγκριση τελοσπάντων με όσα χρήσιμα και ωφέλιμα συνέβησαν (ή όσα δεν συνέβησαν) στο ελληνικό βιβλίο μετά την εισαγωγή της ενιαίας τιμής, το 1997.



http://www.ekebi.gr/frontoffice/portal.asp?cpage=RESOURCE&cresrc=2505&cnode=536


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2014)

Μερσί, rogne.

Χμμμ, τα είδα και φαίνονται ενδιαφέροντα. Ελπίζω ότι είναι με σωστά στατιστικά στοιχεία από την ΕΣΥ, επειδή βλέπω ότι είναι από την εποχή των Greek Statistics. Όμως σταματάνε το 2007, λίγο πριν αρχίσει η ύφεση. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να βλέπαμε κάτι πιο φρέσκο, π.χ. ακριβώς την αντίδραση της βιβλιαγοράς στην ύφεση, στα εκδοτικά κανόνια, τα πολύπλευρα φεσώματα και τις γενικότερες συνθήκες αποπληθωρισμού των τιμών...


----------



## rogne (Mar 19, 2014)

Πέρα απ' τη συζήτηση περί των τιμών λιανικής, εμένα μου φαίνεται εξωφρενικό το πώς η γενικά έγκυρη επιχειρηματολογία υπέρ της ενιαίας τιμής (όπως π.χ. την εκθέτει το αλήστου μνήμης ΕΚΕΒΙ παραπάνω) μπορεί να έχει ξεπέσει τόσο πολύ σήμερα ώστε οι υποστηρικτές της να λένε πράγματα του τύπου "ενιαία τιμή μόνο στα δικά μας, εξαίρετα προϊόντα", "η ρύθμιση των αμοιβών παραβιάζει τον ελεύθερο ανταγωνισμό", "μπορούμε να ζήσουμε με ολλανδικό γάλα, αλλά όχι με αγγλόφωνα βιβλία", "η ελληνική γλώσσα και ο ελληνικός πολιτισμός καταστρέφονται" κλπ. Και απ' την άλλη, οι... εργαλειοθηκάριοι της κυβέρνησης να απαντούν με μέτρα του τύπου "καλώς, ενιαία τιμή μόνο στη λογοτεχνία και μόνο στην πρώτη έκδοση". Μιλάμε για αντιπαράθεση φοβικών μπακάληδων με άσχετους μανατζαραίους. Ειλικρινά, εγώ δεν βρίσκω κανένα σημείο επαφής ούτε με τους μεν ούτε με τους δε (και αυτό είναι ένα γενικό φαινόμενο στις δημόσιες αντιπαραθέσεις της εποχής).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2014)

Κοίτα, δεν διαφωνώ ότι η επιχειρηματολογία του ΕΚΕΒΙ ακούγεται έγκυρη. Όμως, στην πραγματικότητα, τα στοιχεία του ΕΚΕΒΙ προέρχονται (αν το ψάξεις λίγο) από τους ισολογισμούς των 5-10 μεγάλων της αγοράς και νομίζω ότι κανείς δεν έχει ιδέα για το τι συμβαίνει με τους μικρούς (αλλά καμιά φορά, και πιο ποιοτικούς) εκδότες.

Είμαι ιδιαίτερα επιφυλακτικός στην επιχειρηματολογία περί ενιαίας τιμής βιβλίου για τρεις λόγους:

(α) Επειδή μετά από 15+ χρόνια θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν πολλά απτά στοιχεία από τα συγκεκριμένα οφέλη σε σύγκριση με την παλιότερη κατάσταση. Η αίσθησή μου είναι πως αν υπήρχαν, θα είχαν πέσει στην αγορά. Το ότι δεν υπάρχουν (ή, το ίδιο στα μάτια μου, ότι δεν τα επικαλούνται) δείχνει είτε ότι δεν υπάρχουν (άρα μιλάμε θεωρητικά) είτε ότι δεν δείχνουν αυτό που λέει η θεωρία. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι την ΕΤΒ προώθησαν οι μεγάλοι εκδότες για να έχουν μια πισινή στις διαπραγματεύσεις τους με σημεία μαζικής πώλησης, αλλά όταν βάλεις το κεφάλι βαθιά μέσα στο στόμα του θεριού, τι να την κάνεις την ασφάλεια ζωής...

(β) Ότι από τα γερμανόγλωσσα βιβλία που ξέρω, οι ενιαίες τιμές που ισχύουν είναι παραδοσιακά (και προ ευρώ) διαφορετικές στη Γερμανία και στην Αυστρία (είναι μεγαλύτερες στην Αυστρία). Προφανώς, κανένα από τα κριτήρια που αναφέρονται ως θετικά για την ΕΤΒ στην Ελλάδα δεν δικαιολογούν αυτή τη διαφορά.

(γ) Υπάρχει, τέλος, ένας τομέας όπου νομίζω ότι η υποχρεωτική ΕΤΒ έχει οδηγήσει σε απίστευτους παραλογισμούς --και αναφέρομαι, βασικά, στα πανεπιστημιακά βιβλία του εξωτερικού.


----------



## rogne (Mar 19, 2014)

Για το (α), νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχουν πουθενά αυτά τα στοιχεία που λες, Δρ., _ως _στοιχεία: ποιος να τα δώσει, ποιος να τα συγκεντρώσει, ποιος να τα επεξεργαστεί και γιατί; Νομίζω ότι κάπου αλλού έχουμε συμφωνήσει στο ότι ναι μεν την ΕΤΒ τη διεκδίκησαν και την επέβαλαν οι μεγάλοι εκδότες, κυρίως όμως για να προστατευτούν από συγκεκριμένους άλλους μεγάλους εκδότες (και βιβλιοπώλες, κατά δεύτερο λόγο). Δεν βλέπω πάντως πώς αυτό μπορεί να μη συνέφερε τους μικρότερους-ποιοτικότερους εκδότες: τι θα ήθελαν-θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν αυτοί που δεν τους επέτρεψε η ΕΤΒ να κάνουν;

Το (β) τι αποδεικνύει; Γιατί θα έπρεπε να δικαιολογούνται οι κατά τόπους διαφορές στις ΕΤΒ με τα επιχειρήματα υπέρ της ΕΤΒ; Το γενικό επίπεδο τιμών (και αμοιβών) δεν είναι το μείζον σε τέτοιες συγκρίσεις μεταξύ χωρών;

Για το (γ), καταλαβαίνω καλά ότι εννοείς τα μεταφρασμένα πανεπιστημιακά βιβλία; Εννοείς ότι τα υπερκοστολογούν (εν είδει καρτέλ) οι εκδότες στο κράτος λόγω ΕΤΒ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2014)

Για το (α) ναι, προφανώς οι μικροί εκδότες θεώρησαν ότι δεν θα ήταν ζημιωμένοι, Ίσως έχασαν έτσι όμως, σύμφωνα με τις αντίστοιχες θεωρίες, μια δυνατότητα να διεισδύσουν σε άλλες αγορές. Φυσικά, αυτά σε αγορές όπου οι μεγάλοι εκδότες δεν πετούν έξω με πλειστηριασμούς τους μικρούς από την εξασφάλιση νέων τίτλων κλπ. μπορεί να είναι φρούδες θεωρίες.

Για τα στοιχεία, είχα την αίσθηση ότι κάποια στιγμή είχες εντοπίσει και είχες φέρει ισολογισμούς μεγάλων εκδοτών των τελευταίων χρόνων από το ΕΚΕΒΙ· όμως δεν το έψαξα, λυπάμαι αν θυμάμαι λάθος. Γι' αυτό υπέθεσα πάντως ότι αυτό που λέει η ιστοσελίδα του ΕΚΕΒΙ και επισημαίνω πιο κάτω, θα έχει προέλθει από κάποια τέτοια στοιχεία. (Επισημαίνω επίσης την αναφορά στη συγκράτηση της *τιμής του βιβλίου*· όχι στην αύξηση των πωλουμένων π.χ., που θα υπέθετε κανείς ότι είναι το κύριο ζητούμενο.)



> *Ποια είναι τα αποτελέσματα εφαρμογής του θεσμού;*
> 
> Το Εθνικό Κέντρο Βιβλίου, μετά από επεξεργασία στοιχείων της Διεύθυνσης Οικονομικών και Βραχυχρόνιων Δεικτών της Εθνικής Στατιστικής Υπηρεσίας (ΕΣΥΕ) και διασταύρωση αυτών με πληροφορίες από την αγορά του βιβλίου, διαπιστώνει ότι η εφαρμογή του νόμου περί ενιαίας τιμής βιβλίου είχε ως αποτέλεσμα τη συγκράτηση της αύξησης της τιμής των βιβλίων, επιβεβαιώνοντας έτσι, έμμεσα, τους λόγους τους οποίους οδήγησαν στην υιοθέτηση του νόμου. Ειδικότερα, σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία της ΕΣΥΕ, τα οποία παρακολουθεί το Εθνικό Κέντρο Βιβλίου, μεταξύ 1999-2000, ο δείκτης τιμών καταναλωτή του βιβλίου πέφτει για πρώτη φορά σε επίπεδα χαμηλότερα από τον μέσο δείκτη τιμών καταναλωτή (ή τιμάριθμο) όλων των αγαθών, παραμένοντας έκτοτε χαμηλότερος από αυτόν, όπως φαίνεται από τον ακόλουθο πίνακα.



Για το (β) μιλάμε ακριβώς για το ίδιο βιβλίο, έχει διπλή τιμή επάνω. Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει το βιοτικό επίπεδο (και οι δύο χώρες είναι ΑΑΑ ίσως η Αυστρία να είναι λίγο ακριβότερη, αλλά ειλικρινά δεν το ξέρω). Νομίζω ότι ήταν κάποια παρεμβατική προσπάθεια του (παραδοσιακά πιο παρεμβατικού) αυστριακού δημοσίου να διασφαλίσει κάτι, υποθέτω την τοπική βιβλιοπαραγωγή ή διανομή, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς έχει καταφέρει, αφού 2-3 πρόσφατα αυστριακής συγγραφής και θεματολογίας ευπώλητα που έπεσαν στα χέρια μου έχουν εκδοθεί στα Βερολίνα και στις Νυρεμβέργες... :)

Για το (γ) εννοώ τα ξενόγλωσσα πανεπιστημιακά, στο εξωτερικό. Το σκληρό μονοπώλιο από εκδοτικούς οίκους όπως ο Springer και η McGraw-Hill (που, παρεμπ, έχει αγοράσει την Standard & Poor's). Η αγορά των ελληνικών πανεπιστημιακών ρυθμίζεται, ως γνωστό, κυρίως από τους τιμοκαταλόγους και τις επιτροπές του ΥπΕΠΘ. Δεν νομίζω ότι οι εκδότες μπορούν εύκολα να υπερκοστολογήσουν σήμερα.


----------



## rogne (Mar 19, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινίσεις. Συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι είναι υπερβολικό να ζητάμε απ' την ΕΤΒ, εγχώρια ή διεθνή/διεθνείς, να λύσει τα προβλήματα του κλάδου: πωλήσεις, συγκεντρωτισμό, κρατικές πολιτικές κλπ. Υπάρχουν επίσης δύο (τουλάχιστον) σημεία στα οποία η ελληνική περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με τις ξένες: η γλώσσα και το μέγεθος της αγοράς, άρα και το μέγεθος των εγχώριων βιβλιοεπιχειρήσεων. Όπως και να 'χει, είναι αρκετά ευκολότερο (και πειστικότερο) να δείξει κανείς τι συνεπάγεται η μη ύπαρξη ΕΤΒ παρά ότι η ύπαρξη ΕΤΒ λύνει τα προβλήματα που εμφανίζονται όταν δεν υπάρχει ΕΤΒ: σίγουρα δεν τα λύνει όλα, σχεδόν σίγουρα δεν λύνει ούτε καν μερικά, γιατί πρόκειται για δομικά προβλήματα, μεγάλου μεγέθους τάσεις που αν είναι να αντιμετωπιστούν, χρειάζονται άλλα, πολύ ευρύτερα μέσα. Απ' την άλλη, ισχύει επίσης ότι η ΕΤΒ μπορεί να δημιουργήσει τα δικά της προβλήματα, τα οποία ωστόσο (μπορεί κανείς να ισχυριστεί ότι) είναι πιο τοπικά και περιορισμένα, και θα μπορούσαν (ίσως) να λυθούν με μερικότερες παρεμβάσεις. 

Τέλος πάντων, δυστυχώς όλα αυτά είναι ψιλά γράμματα. Αν γινόταν κάποια αντιπαράθεση σήμερα επί της ουσίας, θα είχε νόημα να την κάνουμε μέχρις εσχάτων τη συζήτηση. Αλλά όταν μιλάνε οι Ουγκ με τους Γκάου, εμείς τι να πούμε;...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2014)

rogne said:


> Τέλος πάντων, δυστυχώς όλα αυτά είναι ψιλά γράμματα. Αν γινόταν κάποια αντιπαράθεση σήμερα επί της ουσίας, θα είχε νόημα να την κάνουμε μέχρις εσχάτων τη συζήτηση. Αλλά όταν μιλάνε οι Ουγκ με τους Γκάου, εμείς τι να πούμε;...


Ελαμουντέ. Ταιριάζει και γλωσσικά.


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2014)

Αν ξέρετε, απαντήστε σε μια απορία μου:

Ένα από τα βασικά προβλήματα σε όλους τους χώρους του σύγχρονου εμπορίου είναι ότι οι μεγάλες μονάδες, είτε πουλάνε βιβλία είτε μαρούλια, απαιτούν και εξασφαλίζουν μεγαλύτερες εκπτώσεις από τους παραγωγούς, εν προκειμένω από τους εκδότες. Με αυτό τον τρόπο (και όχι μόνο) μπορούν να πουλήσουν την πραμάτεια τους σε καλύτερη τιμή από το πρατήριο της γειτονιάς. Αν δεν μπορέσει το πρατήριο αυτό να κρατήσει κάπως την πελατεία που θα του εξασφαλίσει τη συντήρησή του, θα κλείσει. Αν λοιπόν το σουπερμάρκετ βιβλίου πάρει έκπτωση 50-60% από τον εκδότη και το πρατήριο 25-33%, το σουπερμάρκετ μπορεί να προσφέρει έκπτωση 30% και το πρατήριο το πολύ 10%. Η ενιαία τιμή επιβάλλει στο σουπερμάρκετ να πουλάει τη νέα έκδοση με την ίδια έκπτωση που μπορεί να προσφέρει και το βιβλιοπωλείο της γειτονιάς. Ωστόσο, αν το σουπερμάρκετ έχει αγοράσει το βιβλίο με το μεγαλύτερο περιθώριο κέρδους, μπορεί κάλλιστα να χρησιμοποιήσει αυτό το κέρδος για να κάνει πολύ δελεαστικές προσφορές σε άλλα είδη και να πάρει τον πελάτη από το βιβλιοπωλείο της γειτονιάς έτσι κι αλλιώς. Αν ισχύουν αυτά, πώς προστατεύεται το βιβλιοπωλιάκι με την ενιαία τιμή;

Τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα αποδίδονται με βάση την ονομαστική τιμή πωλήσεως. Πώς απειλούνται από τις εκπτώσεις; Αν δεν το ξέρετε: αν η ονομαστική τιμή του βιβλίου είναι 100 και το δικαίωμα του συγγραφέα είναι 10, δεν έχει καμιά σημασία πόση έκπτωση θα δώσει ο εκδότης στον βιβλιοπώλη και πόσο θα το πουλήσει ο βιβλιοπώλης.

Για το τι θα πάθει η ελληνική γλώσσα από τις εμπορικές σχέσεις, δεν θα σχολιάσω. Αλλά, αν ξέρετε κάτι παραπάνω για τα παραπάνω, θα ήθελα να το μάθω.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2014)

Και για τα δύο έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Και στα λέω επειδή εκδότης είμαι και ξέρω από πολύ πρώτο χέρι. Η ενιαία τιμή βιβλίου και η και-καλά προστασία μέσω αυτής για τον μικροεκδότη και τον μικροβιβλιοπώλη είναι η μεγαλύτερη μπαρούφα που έχει ειπωθεί ποτέ. Και αρνούμαι να πιστέψω ότι νοήμονες άνθρωποι έχουν υποστηρίξει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια το αντίθετο. Απλώς δεν έχω χρόνο τώρα να εξιστορώ όλα τα ντεσού και το πώς επιβλήθηκε.


----------



## rogne (Mar 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...αν το σουπερμάρκετ έχει αγοράσει το βιβλίο με το μεγαλύτερο περιθώριο κέρδους, μπορεί κάλλιστα να χρησιμοποιήσει αυτό το κέρδος για να κάνει πολύ δελεαστικές προσφορές σε άλλα είδη και να πάρει τον πελάτη από το βιβλιοπωλείο της γειτονιάς έτσι κι αλλιώς.



Έχει ένα πρόβλημα αυτή η υπόθεση: ποια άλλα είδη ενδιαφέρουν και το σούπερ-μάρκετ και το βιβλιοπωλείο της γειτονιάς; Εκτός αν μιλάμε για συνοικιακά βιβλιοχαρτοπωλεία, δηλαδή βασικά για χαρτοπωλεία, οπότε πάσο με την υπόθεσή σου, αλλά δεν είναι αυτά το επίδικο αντικείμενο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2014)

Πάντως, Ζαζ, αν αποφασίσεις να πεις την πλήρη ιστορία, μην παραλείψεις και μια μνεία για το ύψος των φεσιών με τα οποία φημολογείται ότι τα σουπερμάρκετ κρατούν δέσμιους τους εκδότες (όπως και όλους τους παραγωγούς, άλλωστε).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2014)

Δόκτωρ, θα τα βάλω δίπλα απ' τη στοίβα με τα φέσια που έχουμε φάει από βιβλιοπωλεία — κι όχι μόνον απ' τους συνήθεις υπόπτους, αλλά και από πολλά μικρά, συνοικιακά, διαμαντάκια-που-βοηθούν-στην-πνευματική-καλλιέργεια-του-τόπου-και-πρέπει-να-τα-στηρίξουμε βιβλιοπωλεία.


----------



## rogne (Mar 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> Τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα αποδίδονται με βάση την ονομαστική τιμή πωλήσεως. Πώς απειλούνται από τις εκπτώσεις; Αν δεν το ξέρετε: αν η ονομαστική τιμή του βιβλίου είναι 100 και το δικαίωμα του συγγραφέα είναι 10, δεν έχει καμιά σημασία πόση έκπτωση θα δώσει ο εκδότης στον βιβλιοπώλη και πόσο θα το πουλήσει ο βιβλιοπώλης.



Στην εκδοχή των υπερασπιστών της ΕΤΒ, νομίζω ότι το πράγμα πάει κάπως έτσι: χωρίς ΕΤΒ, οι εκδότες αναγκάζονται να δίνουν πολύ φτηνή ονομαστική τιμή σε όλα τα μη μπεστσέλερ για να τα παίρνουν τα σουπερμάρκετ. Έτσι μειώνονται τα συγγραφικά δικαιώματα, όχι μέσω των εκπτώσεων ή της τελικής τιμής. Θα μου πεις, βέβαια, ότι με την ίδια λογική τα δικαιώματα των συγγραφέων μπεστσέλερ αυξάνονται...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2014)

rogne said:


> Στην εκδοχή των υπερασπιστών της ΕΤΒ, νομίζω ότι το πράγμα πάει κάπως έτσι: χωρίς ΕΤΒ, οι εκδότες αναγκάζονται να δίνουν πολύ φτηνή ονομαστική τιμή σε όλα τα μη μπεστσέλερ για να τα παίρνουν τα σουπερμάρκετ. Έτσι μειώνονται τα συγγραφικά δικαιώματα, όχι μέσω των εκπτώσεων ή της τελικής τιμής. Θα μου πεις, βέβαια, ότι με την ίδια λογική τα δικαιώματα των συγγραφέων μπεστσέλερ αυξάνονται...


Κι αυτό μπαρούφα είναι. Αν ο συγγραφέας είναι ευπώλητος, τότε παίρνει μεγάλο ποσοστό στην ονομαστική τιμή, το οποίο μάλιστα κλιμακώνεται αυξητικά όσο ανεβαίνουν οι πωλήσεις. Απ' την άλλη, ο άγνωστος/νέος συγγραφέας παίρνει πολύ μικρό ή απλά μικρό ποσοστό στην ονομαστική τιμή, που μπορεί να είναι λ.χ. το ένα τρίτο ενός μπεστσελερίστα — και λιγότερο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2014)

rogne said:


> Στην εκδοχή των υπερασπιστών της ΕΤΒ, νομίζω ότι το πράγμα πάει κάπως έτσι: χωρίς ΕΤΒ, οι εκδότες αναγκάζονται να δίνουν πολύ φτηνή ονομαστική τιμή σε όλα τα μη μπεστσέλερ για να τα παίρνουν τα σουπερμάρκετ.


Πάντως, τα μη μπεστσέλερ μεταφρασμένα μου που υπήρχαν αρχικά στο σούπερ της γειτονιάς έχουν εξαφανιστεί εδώ και καιρό. Με άλλα λόγια, ούτε κατιμά δεν παίρνουν πια...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2014)

(_Πετρουλάκης στην Καθημερινή_)


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2015)

Προανήγγειλε ρύθμιση ο Ν.Ξυδάκης
*Επανέρχεται η ενιαία τιμή βιβλίου*

Αθήνα
Ρύθμιση με την οποία θα επανέρχεται η ενιαία τιμή του βιβλίου, προανήγγειλε ο αναπληρωτής υπουργός Πολιτισμού Νίκος Ξυδάκης.

Όπως ενημέρωσε, απαντώντας σε επίκαιρη ερώτηση της βουλευτού του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Χρυσούλας Κατσαβρία, η σχετική διάταξη θα κατατεθεί πολύ σύντομα, στο πρώτο νομοσχέδιο του υπουργείου Οικονομίας που θα έρθει στη Βουλή, καθώς η επαναφορά της ενιαίας τιμής βιβλίου αποτελεί δέσμευση και του υπουργού Γιώργου Σταθάκη.

«Ελπίζω τότε να την ψηφίσει όλη η Βουλή, ακόμη κι όσοι ψήφισαν την προηγούμενη ρύθμιση, για κατάργηση της ενιαίας τιμής βιβλίου, διότι αποδείχθηκε ότι υπήρξε καταστροφική, οδήγησε σε πλήρη παραμόρφωση την αγορά και δεν επέφερε κανένα δημοσιονομικό όφελος» τόνισε ο κ. Ξυδάκης.

Η κατάργηση της ενιαίας τιμής βιβλίου, τον Ιούνιο του 2014 από την προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση, είχε προκαλέσει τις έντονες αντιδράσεις συγγραφέων, εκδοτών και βιβλιοπωλών, ενώ η επαναφορά του μέτρου ήταν από τις πρώτες εξαγγελίες της κυβέρνησης.

Άλλωστε, υπέρ της διατήρησης της ενιαίας τιμής είχαν ταχθεί ο τέως Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας Κάρολος Παπούλιας, ο πρόεδρος του ΠΑΣΟΚ Ευάγγελος Βενιζέλος και ο γγ του ΚΚΕ Δημήτρης Κουτσούμπας.
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231407708​


----------

